# Feeling Satisfied - LLB



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice work Dale , as always.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Really great. I like the invisible masks too!! Lol.

seriously excellent music!!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Nice work Dale , as always.


thank you.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Really great. I like the invisible masks too!! Lol.
> 
> seriously excellent music!!


invisible masks! when this was shot we could actually look at each other and see expression, but we did social distance without even knowing it!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great band and great playing, feels like so much fun. Congratulations Dale!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Great band and great playing, feels like so much fun. Congratulations Dale!


Thank you, really appreciate the kind post!


----------

